# 3 fatal mistakes



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

1) I overfed. 1 or 2 small hikari pellets. That's all it took.
2) I waited too long to act. I should have started the epsom upon bloat. I think I was I was in denial and paralyzed with fear.
3) I took him to a vet to aspirate him. Said vet had no experience. Said vet killed him by damaging internal organs. He bled out internally overnight. I should have let the general cure have a few days to work before this drastic step. That said, dont go to a vet who is rushing to change shifts either. Many mistakes in part 3 alone.

Fagan. I'm so sorry. I killed you with kindness. Just one more pellet is not kind. My betta was not emaciated. He was fine and gorgeous. He didnt need one more anything. He needed me to act sooner with epsom salts. He needed me to see if the api would work just another day or two more before such an extreme vet measure. 

Fagan's suffering is over. Mine has begun and rightfully so. It is my penance, my burden to carry now from my own stupidity. Please, I cannot stress enough, always err on the side of not enough. I know they wiggle, I know they beg. I know I had feeding right and it was working. Don't change whats working. Leave well enough alone. This horror I have gone through since tuesday is NOT worth one more pellet or one more worm.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

In my experience, a Betta won't get bloated to the point of illness from one or two pellets more a day. I've dropped 6 instead of my usual 4 in tanks many times by accident, no deaths from that, they pass it without issue. It may not be anything you did, there may have been underlying issues. Don't blame yourself, it's not anyone's fault, death is something everyone has to face owning Bettas. I've lost 2 of my boys in one week, both my favorites, it just happens..

SIP Fagan, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Tourmaline said:


> In my experience, a Betta won't get bloated to the point of illness from one or two pellets more a day. I've dropped 6 instead of my usual 4 in tanks many times by accident, no deaths from that, they pass it without issue. It may not be anything you did, there may have been underlying issues. Don't blame yourself, it's not anyone's fault, death is something everyone has to face owning Bettas. I've lost 2 of my boys in one week, both my favorites, it just happens..
> 
> SIP Fagan, sorry for your loss.


Thank you tourmaline. I just read about azure. I am so sorry for your heartbreak. Im not sure about your other loss but this is terrible, I am so sorry! The cover is another lesson worth repeating for those who think this can't happen to me, or my betta doesnt jump. I know I needed that reminder. Their deaths need not be in vain if it jars us out of complacency. 

I also thought how could a few pellets do this, the others are fine, but possibly back to back with one too many frozen bloodworms? This happened exactly when i upped the feed, I know that is what caused it. I waited too long to treat. I tried to wish the bloat away. This is on me one hundred percent. I need to suffer. He suffered terribly. I am truly ashamed. I only had Fagan for 3 months. That is nothing. I see people on here losing bettas after 3 years. I am humbled by my own ineptness. I pray to God no other little lives suffer due to my ignorance during my newbie first year of fishkeeping.

Oddly, I said to myself recently, the more bettas I keep, the more my odds of problems arise. I see so many members beating themselves up, just like this. I know it doesnt help anything. But for today, it is all I seem to be able to do. Tomorrow is another day. It is water change day. It will be done with new commitment to listen to, not just hear, the lessons of those before me. Thank you for your empathy, tourmaline. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I have had bettas die in many different ways, most of the time, it is by some freak accident. I agree with Tourmaline, two pellets more should not have caused that much damage. He could have choked or had a bowel obstruction. That is how I lost my last betta, Ruger, he accidentally ate a snail and it got caught somewhere inside of him and he died within 24 hours of it happening.


----------



## Dargent (Oct 29, 2015)

Aluyasha said:


> Sorry for your loss. I have had bettas die in many different ways, most of the time, it is by some freak accident. I agree with Tourmaline, two pellets more should not have caused that much damage. He could have choked or had a bowel obstruction. That is how I lost my last betta, Ruger, he accidentally ate a snail and it got caught somewhere inside of him and he died within 24 hours of it happening.


I know. Something else happened in addition. But I believe it started with overfeeding and compounded. Im still thinking the worms were involved.. Thank you so much for your sentiments. This is my first betta loss. And 3 mistakes I will try not to repeat.


----------

